
Advice to Junior Developers - forrestbrazeal
https://dev.to/theburningmonk/my-advice-to-junior-developers-4oc2
======
nsporillo
As a junior developer myself I've spent the past 4 months exclusively working
on a project that began development right after I on-boarded. Initially a
massive team effort, the team was re-organized such that I ended up spending
the most time and becoming an expert in the new system.

This has been a tremendous experience since I've clearly shown my technical
competency, but with all the depth in one area I've lost the breadth of
knowledge of all the components we work on. The article mentions learning the
business, and I feel like that's at odds with becoming an expert in one area
at least in a short period of time.

